# New LT15



## shallowfish (Jan 2, 2007)

Well, I ordered a new LT 15 a while back and wanted to post some pics of its progress. (I know, I know... you guys are wondering why an LT 15 and not an LT 25) I felt I needed the narrower beam/transom to make it easier for navigating through tight creeks and just easier to navigate in the NMZ than the LT 25.

It's Ice Blue with a White interior. It has a removable box in the rear (storage), which will give me access to that area to make it easier to remove the motor in the NMZ. It has a finished center box (60/40 for a livewell and insulated cooler) and a fixed third box in the front (battery and storage). All boxes are the same color of the hull to add a little contrast with the White deck.









































































It will be sitting on an aluminum Caribbean trailer similar to my buddy Tico's with aluminum wheels. I have to tell you guys that Carlos Colunga at Caribbean trailers in Miami has been a pleasure to work with in tailoring a trailer for the LT's. I am a returning customer of his, and he helped Tico and I in getting the right set-up at a very fair price. I urge anyone looking to buy a new trailer to consider Caribbean's products before making a final decision. Here's a pic of the wheels that will be going on mine and some of the new trailer:


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Cant wait to see it and fish it in the NMZ!


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

This LT15 is sweet lookin skiff! X2 about fishing in the NMZ!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

very nice dude   should put you in the skinny with no problems  i cant tell from the pics but how are those bunks attached to the trailer frame ? looks like they are using 4X4 post for the bunks??? nice looking trailer


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

i really like all the storage nice lt


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Cool idea.


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

That trailer is off the chain!


----------



## margarcia305 (Jan 13, 2010)

sweet


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

> very nice dude   should put you in the skinny with no problems  i cant tell from the pics but how are those bunks attached to the trailer frame ? looks like they are using 4X4 post for the bunks??? nice looking trailer


Yep, there is a 1/2 inch starboard spacer between the wood and the trailer frame. We designed the trailers so that the boats would sit as low as possible. We also had the axles mounted on top of the springs and had them put spacers on the fenders to raise them a bit for more clearance. The center bunk is also mounted directly on the frame. These trailers are bad a$$.


----------



## shallowfish (Jan 2, 2007)

> very nice dude   should put you in the skinny with no problems  i cant tell from the pics but how are those bunks attached to the trailer frame ? looks like they are using 4X4 post for the bunks??? nice looking trailer


Thanks. The bunks are 4x4's that are through bolted to the trailer frame. They sit on small pieces of starboard plates, so that the wood doesn't make contact with the metal. The center support also doubles as a platform to walk on if need be. It serves for a really solid base. We put some thought into the trailer, as you can see by tico's post above, before we ordered. They turned out to be exactly what we wanted!!!


----------



## shallowfish (Jan 2, 2007)

Here are some more pics:










New Skinny Water Products 16 foot push pole. Haven't used it yet but craftsmanship looks great and it feels right when holding it. Overall nice product at a great price!


















Custom Gheenoe Trolling Motor mount (Bad A$$)









Front box with rigging tube access for running electrical wires to front and rear of boat.


















Center box split for livewell and insulated cooler. The livewell will be rigged like the previous one on my Classic for pumping in fresh water or recirculating water when transporting bait.



























Removable rear box









A shot of Jack in the Box as some call it...


















A shot of the spacers separating the trailer bunks from the frame


















Hope you guys like it.

More to come...


----------

